# Uber Purge



## drivingmisscrazy (Aug 12, 2014)

The Uber Purge: my term for surge. Its when all pax clear out of the app until pricing returns to normal.


----------



## Grace A. (Jun 30, 2014)

I wonder if I can connect to the Uber API to tweet any time Uber is surging to urge people to take Lyft instead. Although these days when Uber is surging Lyft starts PT too.


----------



## LookyLou (Apr 28, 2014)

Grace A. said:


> I wonder if I can connect to the Uber API to tweet any time Uber is surging to urge people to take Lyft instead. Although these days when Uber is surging Lyft starts PT too.


It seems the Uber surges go much higher though, so most often Lyft is the better choice during peak times for pax.


----------



## drivingmisscrazy (Aug 12, 2014)

The Uber Purge is also the only time violence is allowed against Uber drivers from pax that scream and beat things and claim they didnt agree to any 3x pricing.


----------



## uberdriver (Aug 4, 2014)

drivingmisscrazy said:


> The Uber Purge is also the only time violence is allowed against Uber drivers from pax that scream and beat things and claim they didnt agree to any 3x pricing.


You forgot it is also the time to give the driver a 1 rating, since it is their fault.


----------



## SunSmith (Apr 20, 2014)

So many Uber drivers chase the surge, it isn't worth the effort to chase it. I noticed months ago that if I move into a surge area, surge disappears. I won't move more than a half mile to be in a surge area.


----------



## Randy Shear (Jul 25, 2014)

^^ Agreed. That's my experience as well.


----------



## drivingmisscrazy (Aug 12, 2014)

Well my experience with the 'surge' has been to rush to get there, pick up a fare inside the surge zone, drop them off at their destination and then learn a couple of days later that I was paid a non surge fare.


----------



## rickyland27 (Aug 6, 2014)

My experience with surge is sitting around not getting a ping for 15-20 mins till it dies off. When we surge in Nashville, its usually the whole pickup area minus the airport, or it's just the airport and not the rest of the area. This past Saturday, we got up to 4x and I only had one ride, which I had to wait 15 mins for the ping.


----------



## drivingmisscrazy (Aug 12, 2014)

Nothing scares off pax like the Uber Purge.


----------



## julianashusband (Aug 6, 2014)

I have noticed when there is a surge in one area, my business picks up in the area that isn't surging because of the number of drivers hunting for the surge. I like the extra work, but in my little world, chasing the surge means loosing out in the areas that aren't surging.


----------



## Tim In Cleveland (Jul 28, 2014)

Umm, so if you're in a surge area and pinged to a non-surge, you still get surge pricing, right?


----------



## drivingmisscrazy (Aug 12, 2014)

My understanding is that you have to pick up in the surge zone for a surge fare and the rider has to approve the surge fare in the app when requesting.

If you get pinged to a non surge area don't accept and wait for a real surge fare.


----------



## UberPup (Aug 16, 2014)

drivingmisscrazy said:


> The Uber Purge is also the only time violence is allowed against Uber drivers from pax that scream and beat things and claim they didnt agree to any 3x pricing.


Here's the thing with purge. You're going to get a good rate, but your feedback will suffer as the client takes their anger out on you for the increase. Don't mind being a 1* if I can drive on purge all day, just saying. . . .


----------



## UberPup (Aug 16, 2014)

drivingmisscrazy said:


> Well my experience with the 'surge' has been to rush to get there, pick up a fare inside the surge zone, drop them off at their destination and then learn a couple of days later that I was paid a non surge fare.


 Verify it on the waybill before you pick them up


----------



## The Geek (May 29, 2014)

Tim In Cleveland said:


> Umm, so if you're in a surge area and pinged to a non-surge, you still get surge pricing, right?


In a word: NO.


----------

